# PolarKoordinaten zu Normal Koordinaten - Formel



## Developer_X (21. Dez 2009)

Hi, angenommen ich habe einen Punkt im Polaren Koordinaten system, brauche ich ja folgende Informationen um sagen zu können wo der punkt sich befindet:


Coordinate X des Mittelpunktes
Coordinate Y des Mittelpunktes
Winkel
Radius

Wie soll ich jetzt bitte mit diesem Informationen in einer Formel die X und Y Coordinate des Punktes herausbekommen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus Developer_X


----------



## ARadauer (21. Dez 2009)

Polarkoordinaten ? Wikipedia

Polarkoordinaten ? Wikipedia


----------



## Landei (21. Dez 2009)

r=Math.hypot(x,y)
alpha=Math.atan2(x,y)

x=r*Math.cos(alpha) 
y=r*Math.sin(alpha)


----------



## Developer_X (21. Dez 2009)

danke euch beidem


----------

